# Hackintosh ou retour windows?



## bgood (9 Juin 2015)

Salut a tous après 6 ans chez Apple, au vu des dernieres news et tarifs je vais être obligé de passer a nouveau sur Windows. Je bosse dans l'audiovisuel, notamment dans la 3d les mac pro sont hors de prix est on pas évoluer depuis 2013, quand a leur avenir rien est moins sur... 


Du coup je me demande si je devrais pas ou m'acheter un ancien mac pro 5.1 lui installer du ssd et une grosse carte graphique minimum 4go

ou alors faire un hackintosh avec cette config pour 1800€ 

       Carte mere msi sli plus x99s - un i7-5930k 6 cores+ 6 en hyperthreading a 3,5ghz

une cg msi gtx 970 4go ça donne quoi niveau driver pour du hackintosh? peut etre en monter 2

32go de ram ecc
un boitier alim 
un dur hybride genre fusion drive 

Vous en pensez quoi de votre coté? c'est possible a votre avis?


----------



## oeufmollet (10 Juin 2015)

Salut
J'ai vu pas mal de monde sur les forums qui disaient que les "anciens" macpro étaient encore costauds pour bosser, en les dopant un peu (comme tu dis, avec un SSD et une grosse CG). Par contre, comme toujours en occasion, il y a des modèles à éviter, donc renseigne toi bien.
La solution hackintosh est forcément le meilleur rapport puissance/prix ... à toi de voir si t'es prêt à mettre les mains dans le cambouis, à prendre le risque de pas avoir une machine aussi stable qu'un vrai mac, etc ... certains y arrivent mais ça coute du temps ... En +, pour un professionnel, j'ai un doute ...


----------



## bgood (10 Juin 2015)

Merci pour ta réponse le soucis du mac pro c'est que je ne sais pas quelle carte graphique je peux lui installer et en processeur en dessous de 3ghz ç'est un peu leger pour de la 3d. 

Si quelqu'un peux me dire quelle cg nvidia je peux monter dans un mac pro et si je peux en monter deux ce serais génial merci


----------



## Locke (10 Juin 2015)

bgood a dit:


> et en processeur en dessous de 3ghz ç'est un peu leger pour de la 3d.


Tu utilises quel logiciel de 3D ?


----------



## bgood (10 Juin 2015)

Cinéma 4d realflow


----------



## bgood (10 Juin 2015)

Plus ta un proc puissant plus tu gagne en temps de calcul


----------



## Locke (10 Juin 2015)

Je connais très bien puisque j'utilise C4D et c'est bien la combinaison SSD + processeur + carte graphique + mémoire qui donnera le meilleur rendement. Par contre, si tu ne fais pas d'animation, une carte graphique avec 2 Go suffira.


----------



## bgood (10 Juin 2015)

je fais de l'anim ^^ je peux monter nimporte quelle carte dans un mac pro ou il faut des version mac?


----------



## tonrain (10 Juin 2015)

De mémoire il existe des versions Macs pour les cartes graphiques.

Je peux dire que la GTX 970 tourne sur mon Hackintosh, mais je ne fais pas de montage, et je n'ai pas lancé de jeux demandant de grosses ressources pour voir le résultat, si cela t'intéresse je pourrais essayer de faire tourner un jeu gourmand histoire d'en savoir un peu plus.

Après niveau Hackintosh, je dois avouer que je suis agréablement surpris, j'avais de mauvais souvenirs (je n'étais jamais arrivé jusqu'au bout aussi faut dire), mais depuis hier, c'est ultra-stable... tant que je ne bidouille pas un kext, un fichier config de l'OS. Mais bon, je verrais dans le temps si cela devient permanent chez moi ou c'est juste temporaire.


----------



## bgood (10 Juin 2015)

Ha oui ça m'intéresse ce que tu peux faire c'est lancer cinébench de cinéma 4d  et nous dire çe que ça donne stp ? 

http://www.maxon.net/fr/products/cinebench.html


----------



## tonrain (10 Juin 2015)

Je ferais ça ce soir, par contre, est-ce que tu as une manipulation ou quoique ce soit à me donner pour tester, parce que je ne pense pas que tu sois intéressé par juste l'ouverture du logiciel.

De même, sur la manipulation / test que tu me donnes, tu veux récupérer quoi comme information ? Le temps de traitement, la fluidité etc ?
Pour les statistiques, tu sais s'il existe un fichier quelque part ?


----------



## Locke (10 Juin 2015)

kignon a dit:


> De même, sur la manipulation / test que tu me donnes, tu veux récupérer quoi comme information ? Le temps de traitement, la fluidité etc ?
> Pour les statistiques, tu sais s'il existe un fichier quelque part ?


Tu vas vite comprendre quand tu auras lancé Cinebench, laisse par défaut les paramètres et lance-le. Tu peux faire un screenshot pour afficher les résultats.


----------



## tonrain (10 Juin 2015)

Mais je suis con, j'ai lu Cinema 4D donc j'ai pas fait gaffe qu'il me filait le lien pour les Benchmarks...

[édit] : Et voilà de jolies captures d'écran, je reconnais n'avoir qu'appuyé sur le bouton Run à chaque fois.

CPU : https://www.dropbox.com/s/rur5slujt8u9ct3/web-driver_cpu.png?dl=0
OpenGL : https://www.dropbox.com/s/8iaj8bb81b3imfo/web-driver_openGL.png?dl=0

C'est bien ? Pas bien ? J'ai juste eu le ballon de plage pendant 2-4 secondes lorsque j'ai lancé le test OpenGL avant d'avoir l'animation.


----------



## polyzargone (16 Juin 2015)

bgood a dit:


> faire un hackintosh avec cette config pour 1800€
> 
> Carte mere msi sli plus x99s - un i7-5930k 6 cores+ 6 en hyperthreading a 3,5ghz
> 
> ...



Carte mère X99 + Processeur i7-5930k Haswell-e = soucis

C'est pas impossible mais faut bidouiller le kernel d'OS X. Et quand je dis pas impossible, je parle de Yosemite. Avec El Capitan et les restrictions drastiques d'Apple pour tout ce qui touche aux fichiers système, je ne tenterai pas le coup à ta place. Si effectivement c'est pour une utilisation pro, l'essentiel va donc être d'avoir une machine stable avec le moins de bidouilles possibles et à l'heure actuelle, la meilleure solution c'est de rester sur Haswell/Haswell refresh.

Avec les économies substantielles que tu feras en ne prenant pas de X99 et de Haswell-e (et donc pas de DDR4 non plus), tu pourras te payer le top du top en Haswell (et pourquoi pas l'overclocker) et dormir sur tes deux oreilles .

En ce qui concerne la/les GeForce : Oui on peut en monter 2 (voire plus ). Les logiciels optimisés Cuda en profiteront. En revanche et pour autant que je sache, Cinema4D n'utilise pas du tout le/les GPU pour le rendu. C'est surtout pour la prévisualisation que ça change quelque chose. Pour le rendu, c'est le CPU qui fait la différence.

Donc en principe, en installant les webdrivers NVIDIA avant de brancher le matériel, les dernières GTX sont compatibles Mac/Hack. Pour El Capitan, j'en suis moins certain car les webdrivers ne sont pas prêts. Ça pourra donc prendre un peu de temps.

Ça, c'est dans le meilleur des cas. Dans le pire des cas, ils ne développent rien du tout et c'est terminé pour le support NVIDIA des cartes récentes sous OS X 10.11. Mais ça, j'y crois pas trop.

Je pense que de toute manière, on va vite être fixé .


----------



## bgood (16 Juin 2015)

Merci pour ta réponse. En surfant sur tonymacx86 j'ai pu trouver piece par piece la config adapté a mes besoin et surtout compatible ^^ j'ai pas encore franchi le pas je le ferais durant l'été ^^


----------

